# Dedicated Snow Tires or A Good All-Terrain



## Grant9454 (Dec 10, 2011)

I know this has probably been asked on here a lot but I haven't had any luck with my searches. I'm running a 2015 F250 with a 8'6" Fisher xtreme-v currently I have Goodyear Duratracs on it that are pretty worn down and after getting stuck twice today I'm fed up with them, I'm not doing much plowing at the moment just a few family driveways. I'm trying to decide if I would be better getting an extra set of rims and dedicated snow tires like Blizzaks, or should I get a good all-terrain like the T/A KO2, or if you guys have any other tires you like let me know!

Thanks
John


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The BFG's are awesome in snow. In my experience, second only to Cooper M&S, but I've never tried Blizzaks.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Blizzaks are absolutely incredible - but they wear like butter. The soft compound that helps give them the incredible bite in snow and ice is the reason. I've never run them on a plow truck, but have run them on cars and my daily driver 4x4 Tacoma. I would bet that on a plow truck, you'd wear a set out in a winter or two. Oh, and don't even think about running them on dry pavement and warmer temperatures because they'll wear even faster.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm running Mastercraft CXT's on my '99 SD. Just took it in today for it's first rotation (every 5,000 miles per dealer) and after he brought it inside and looked at them he couldn't believe they've been on for the 5k. They still have some of the rubber nubs left.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I run studded Duratracs on my plow truck and studded Cooper M&S on my daily driver truck. The deep lugs in the Duratracs are great for the deep snow, but they aren't very good on packed road services and, like you say, are lousy once they're worn down too much. 

I keep my old winter tires for summer use, and spend the money on good dedicated winter tires.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

first question, how many mile a year do you drive it
my beater is less than 5000 a year so cooper m&s are on year round, helps with running in the fields
i have goodyear on the good pickup and am not happy with the wear, as mentioned above, i think they are too soft

cooper at/3 is a nice all purpose


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Same truck and plow as the OP. The factory tires were helpless in snow so I went with the Cooper M&S and rims. Studded them too. No regrets at all.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

You couldn't find info on THIS forum about BF Goodrich, DuraTracs or Blizzaks?

LMFAO


----------



## Grant9454 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers! I didn't know that about the blizzaks. The factory tires on this truck were garbage after my first storm with them I went and bought the duratracs I couldn't move any snow. Studded tires aren't really an option for me because I drive usually about 100 miles a day depending on how far away the house I'm working on is, I'll have had the truck two years this week and I already have 45,000 miles on it. So it seems like from this my best option would be to run something like the BF Goodrich or dedicated snow tires on separate rims and take them off after every storm but that would be a real pain


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> You couldn't find info on THIS forum about BF Goodrich, DuraTracs or Blizzaks?
> 
> LMFAO


Nope, its never been debated before...


----------



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)

Best tires I've personally ran are Hankook Dynapro ATM. I've ran alot of different rubber and these by far are the best I've experienced. Nice aggressive all terrain that is quiet yet aggressive enough to do what you want with excellent siping for good traction in the winter. With a normal snowfall (2-4 dry snow) with some weight in the back I usually plow in 2wd.

Worst tire I've ever ran - Firestone Transforce


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I run the Firestone Winterforce 275-70-18 on my Ram 2500 HD. Incredible plow truck tires! Never got stuck yet. After the first week in April I go to my local Firestone shop & switch them out back to the stock Trans Force tires . Very happy with the Winterforce tires! Reasonably priced too.


----------

